# Probiotics



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

Need to know which is better the regular probiotics or Veggie Probiotics?


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's me again







I believe the regular .vs the vegetarian in Probiotics refers to the capsules and what the material used to make the capsules is made of. The 'regular' would be gelatin capsules, and that gelatin comes from animal protein sources. Most prescription medications also use gelatin for their capsules. The vegetarian capsules are made from non-animal sources such as vegetable cellulose. I think that unless you are a vegetarian, vegan or need kosher (Jewish) or halal (Muslim) products for religious or cultural dietary law restrictions this should not be of great concern when making a choice as to what probiotic you should purchase. Here's a good article explaining the difference: A Kinder, Gentler Capsule at Nutritional OutlookAn example of regular .vs vegetarian capsules probiotics would be Culturelle, which come in gelatin capsules and Flora-Q which come in vegetarian capsules. Both are good probiotics so it's a matter of which you'd rather use depending on the types of bacterial cultures you may prefer, which is what's inside the capsules.You know, I was re-reading your original post over on the 'D' forum and just now noticed you mentioned Garden of Life as one of the probiotics you were considering...DUH! I think you may have been looking at Primal Defense? If this is is the case please, please, read my post on this subject here: Another Probiotic Question...re: About Jordan Rubin/Primal Defense/Garden of Life. The maker of this product is a quack and Primal Defense is pure snake oil. The FDA and FTC have already dragged this guy to federal court about all the unsubstantiated claims he makes for his 'snake oil' products. Sorry I didn't catch this earlier as I would have pointed you to this important information earlier!By the way, did you receive your Florastor yet? I usually get it 3 USPS working days after it ships but I'm also on the same coast they are


----------



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Midnight!As far as Primal Defense - WILL NOT be purchasing..Thanks for the link regarding it.I ordered the Florastor on Thursday so I probably will get it Monday or Tuesday







I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whew! Ok, always worry when folks mention this product/brand thinking maybe they aren't aware of it's negative history.You should be getting Florastor early in the week as you said, they are really great about shipping quickly


----------



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the fact of free shipping... Gotta love! I have a doc appt in the morning regarding my system being out of whack since the antibiotic treatment for the pelvic infection earlier this year. I have started taking calcium again and have noticed some firmness to my poops! I cannot wait for the Florastor too!


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

I hear you...it's almost like you're getting it for almost free *tee-hee* Like when you go to the store to buy lipstick and the lady behind the counter tells you that they have a special on that brand for the month where you get a bag with the lipstick, nail polish, and a loofah or something like that for an extra $5.00







You feel like you made out like a bandit even though you probably didn't need all that other stuff.The best of wishes to you SavannahLynn and I can't wait until you start feeling a lot better


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I also believe that "regular" likely contains lactose and "vegetarian" does not.


----------

